# Frage zu Adobe Encore



## Alex363 (26. Oktober 2005)

Kurze Frage zu der Verlinkung von Menüschaltern und den Videos selbst.
Ich habe eine .psd Datei der Library zugefügt, kann sie jedoch für das Projekt nicht auswählen da die Option "Neues Menü" grau unterdrückt ist. Was ist das schief gelaufen?
Ich dachte dass das so einfach wäre, die Ebenen aus der .PSD Datei mit den MPEG2 Videos via D&D zu verlinken und dann nur noch das Projekt zu brennen.
Bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## axn (26. Oktober 2005)

Guten Tag!

Ich geh mal davon aus dass du schon ein neues Projekt angelegt hast.
Das der Menüpunkt 'Neues Menü' deaktiviert ist könnte daran liegen, dass du in deiner Bibliothek kein Standart-Menü festgelegt hast.. Da du aber ein Photoshop-Dokument verwenden willst solltest du den Menüpunkt 'Als Menü importieren...' benutzen. Dann kannst du dir den Umweg über die Bibliothek sparen.


mfg

axn


----------



## Alex363 (26. Oktober 2005)

Ok, aber nun muss ich ja noch die Ebenen aus der .PSD Datei (die Menüschalter) mit den MPEG2 Videos verlinken, so das ich mit der FB auf einen entsprechen Schalter drücke und das enstrechende Video abgespielt wird. und dann nur noch das Projekt zu brennen.


----------



## axn (26. Oktober 2005)

Guten Abend!

Ok, 3 Wege:

1.
 [F1] - Sollte eigentlich erste Wahl sein.

2.
Du kannst direkt im Encore Photoshop-Ebenen auswählen und in Schaltflächen konvertieren. Das ist aber die unelegante Lösung weil sie dich in der Highlight-Gestaltung stark einschränkt. Am Schönsten ist eigentlich

3.
Du legst deine zukünftigen Schaltflächen schon im Photoshop so an, dass sie Encore gleich erkennt. 
(+) Schaltflächenordnername
  (=1) highlight  [für Highlightfarbe 1 von 4]
  (=2) highlight
   ...
  Ebene   [mit anderen Buttonelementen]
  Ebene
   ...

Schau dir dazu am besten ein Menü aus der Encore-Bibliothek im PS an!

mfg

axn


----------



## Alex363 (27. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe noch ein paar Fragen: Was machen genau Sub-pictures?
Könnte man z. B. noch einen anderen Farbwert dem Schaltknopf zuweisen, das beim drücken auf der FB von gelb auf grün oder von dunkel auf hell wechselt? Wäre das sinnvoll? Und wenn ja, wie wird's gemacht?


----------



## axn (28. Oktober 2005)

Guten Tag!

Im DVD-Authoring gibt es für einen Button grundsätzlich 3 Zustände. Standart, Ausgewählt und Aktiv. Der Aktiv-Zustand ist nicht zwingend notwendig, da er nur kurz dargestellt wird. In einem guten Authoring ist er aber meistens zu finden. 
Bei der Gestalltung der Menüs in einer Grafik-Software wird das Aussehen des Buttons für jeden Zustand durch die Subpictures (oder eben Unterbilder) festgelegt. Im Grafikprogramm werden dabei aber eigentlich nur die betreffenden Pixel mit einer von maximal 3-4 Grundfarben "markiert". Die "Färbung" und Transparenz für den jeweiligen Zustand wird dann im Authoring-Tool  erstellt. Das Prinzip scheint anfangs etwas kompliziert (hätte sicherlich auch einfacher entwickelt werden können, wenn der DVD-Standart nicht so schnelle schnelle auf den Markt geworfen worden wäre..), ist aber irgendwann logisch.

Zum Umgang mit den Subpics in Encore empfehle ich erneut F1 und die Suche nach "Unterbild" bzw. "Subpicture".

mfg

axn


----------



## Alex363 (30. Oktober 2005)

Das habe ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden. Ich dachte an eine Markierung der Schalter beim Navigieren. Wie mache ich das?


----------



## axn (30. Oktober 2005)

Guten Abend!



> Ich dachte an eine Markierung der Schalter beim Navigieren.


..und die mein ich ja auch. 

Naja, eigentlich sollte das ja auch keine Aleitung, sondern eher eine Inspiration zur Selbststudie werden..  

Das ist eben auch nicht mit 3 Sätzen erklärt. Such wirklich mal in der Encore-Hilfe nach Subpicture bzw. Unterbild. Da gibt es dann erläuternde Grafiken, Erklärungen zur automatischen Subpicgenerierung durch Encore usw.. Wahrscheinlich findest du den für dich geeignetesten Weg. Gibt es dann noch konkrete Probleme oder ist irgendetwas unverständlich, helfen wir dir hier gern weiter.

mfg

ps: und wie schon gesagt: es hilft sehr sich mal den Aufbau der Encore Menüs aus der Bibliothek im Photoshop anzuschauen... (Rechtsklick - 'in Photoshop bearbeiten' oder über den Explorer...)

axn


----------



## Alex363 (4. November 2005)

Danke, hat alles prima geklappt! War wirklich gar nicht so schwer!


----------

